# What is the coolest headbadge you own?



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

So what is the coolest headbadge you onw, or have seen? Photos?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


>




That's cool. That gives me an idea too.....


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 19, 2014)

Miami star.

Nick.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2014)

United States


----------



## bike (Nov 19, 2014)

*one of them*


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's one on a bike I ride.


----------



## then8j (Nov 19, 2014)

I love this one...... I would also love the 1800's bike it came on


----------



## then8j (Nov 19, 2014)

Oops


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Miami star.
> 
> Nick.




Nice!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2014)

then8j said:


> I love this one...... I would also love the 1800's bike it came on
> 
> 
> View attachment 180432




A Master badge on a Schwinn???


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 19, 2014)

*coolest*

I dig something about the aged colors & metal V shape.


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

It's hard for me to pick just one.... So I'll just say it's one of the ones in this case....


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Ed's case*

A lot of my favorites are in that case too. Can you tell us what the one in the center of the case is that looks like a statue?

Another one of the coolest is one of Marty's.

I would bet good money that there are some really cool ones in your personal collection.


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> A lot of my favorites are in that case too. Can you tell us what the one in the center of the case is that looks like a statue?
> 
> Another one of the coolest is one of Marty's.
> 
> I would bet good money that there are some really cool ones in your personal collection.




That's a "Silver Queen". Made by Hendee in the 1890s, before he started "Indian"


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 19, 2014)

catfish said:


> That's a "Silver Queen". Made by Hendee in the 1890s, before he started "Indian"




Thanks Ed 

I don't really have any cool ones just mostly a ton of $$$ in those common Schwinn badges.


----------



## sam (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bike (Nov 19, 2014)

*Rare/"cool"*



aasmitty757 said:


> Thanks Ed
> 
> I don't really have any cool ones just mostly a ton of $$$ in those common Schwinn badges.




does not always equal $$$$...cept in Ed's case... they both come together


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2014)

bike said:


> does not always equal $$$$...cept in Ed's case... they both come together




Thanks!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok, I have permission to share this. It might be the holy grail of Schwinn badges.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 19, 2014)

*Chicago Schwinn badge*

That is cool!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2014)

Established 1888, Dundee Cycle, Dundee, IL.


----------



## petritl (Nov 19, 2014)

Living in the greater Peoria area I am partial to this Voss Brothers bicycle shop Schwinn badge.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 19, 2014)

sam said:


>




Can you please tell us about this badge or bikes that had it? 
Extra cool.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 19, 2014)

*This is my Edward and Crist Co. NAVY badge*

I have had this motobike frame and fork for some time but won't sell it because I like the badge.


----------



## then8j (Nov 19, 2014)

I was messing around one day and made a wood grain phantom, put on the master badge and an Indian fender ornament  




bricycle said:


> A Master badge on a Schwinn???


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2014)

then8j said:


> I was messing around one day and made a wood grain phantom, put on the master badge and an Indian fender ornament




ahh, the Schwinn never had it so good..... he, he....


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 20, 2014)

Here's one I hadn't seen before - circa 1897 Eastern Cycle Mfg Co., Amesbury, Mass.


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Here's one I hadn't seen before - circa 1897 Eastern Cycle Mfg Co., Amesbury, Mass.
> 
> View attachment 180781




Very nice. I saw this, but didn't have time to take the ride.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 20, 2014)

catfish said:


> Very nice. I saw this, but didn't have time to take the ride.




Same here.  Nice!


----------



## sam (Nov 20, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Can you please tell us about this badge or bikes that had it?
> Extra cool.




I have badge only. it's a pre WW1 Mead. Same company as Mead Chicago only from the Liverpool England factory


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 20, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> Ok, I have permission to share this. It might be the holy grail of Schwinn badges.




Can anyone provide any information on this badge as to what year or years it would have been used and or what bike it was on?


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> Can anyone provide any information on this badge as to what year or years it would have been used and or what bike it was on?




Very nice Kim!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 20, 2014)

catfish said:


> Very nice Kim!




I wish it was mine. It belongs to Marty Colver, he gave me permission to share it. I think I am around 10th in line or more if he EVER sells it.


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 20, 2014)

*Great Eastern*



dfa242 said:


> Here's one I hadn't seen before - circa 1897 Eastern Cycle Mfg Co., Amesbury, Mass.
> 
> View attachment 180781




I hope you didn't pay what they were asking for the bike.


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> I wish it was mine. It belongs to Marty Colver, he gave me permission to share it. I think I am around 10th in line or more if he EVER sells it.




I think I'm higher up on the list.....


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 20, 2014)

catfish said:


> I think I'm higher up on the list.....




That's funny but you probably are. I was thinking you might already have 2 or 3 and would post one up for sale.


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> That's funny but you probably are. I was thinking you might already have 2 or 3 and would post one up for sale.




I'm waiting till I have four of them......


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 21, 2014)

bikeyard said:


> I hope you didn't pay what they were asking for the bike.




No, they were very reasonable when I pointed out the house paint and all the incorrect parts.  Gonna' take a while to remove it carefully, but underneath the ugly red is quite a bit of original green paint with silver boxed pinstripes and detailing - I needed another winter project.


----------



## mike j (Nov 21, 2014)

Judging by the badge alone, it looks to be a pretty interesting winter project, keep us posted please.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> No, they were very reasonable when I pointed out the house paint and all the incorrect parts.  Gonna' take a while to remove it carefully, but underneath the ugly red is quite a bit of original green paint with silver boxed pinstripes and detailing - I needed another winter project.




Winter project??? A few weeks ago you were unloading... Now your buying more stuff....


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 21, 2014)

There is a guy on the Schinn forum selling his entire 20 plus year collection for 3100.00...FYI


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 21, 2014)

catfish said:


> Winter project??? A few weeks ago you were unloading... Now your buying more stuff....




As much as he tries, that Leopard never really changes his spots...maybe next year I'll slow down.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> As much as he tries, that Leopard never really changes his spots...maybe next year I'll slow down.




Yea. Me too....


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2014)

Sox-n-Bix said:


> View attachment 181214




Very cool badge! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 22, 2014)

Sox-n-Bix said:


> View attachment 181214






*Really diggin' the Tiger !!! Thanks for posting --- never have seen before.*


................  patric










==============================
==============================


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2014)

Patric,   I thought you had this badge. I know I have seen it before.   Catfish



hoofhearted said:


> *Really diggin' the Tiger !!! Thanks for posting --- never have seen before.*
> 
> 
> ................  patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 22, 2014)

catfish said:


> Patric,   I thought you had this badge. I know I have seen it before.   Catfish





Aw, Catfish ... I certainly wish I had that badge.  I do have a NOS celluloid pinback
with the Tiger on it.  This is a rarity, even in the Dayton area.  Stoddard stuff just 
does not show up with the semi-regularity that Davis or Miami stuff shows up.

The Stoddard Company was very inventive ... dealing only in the highest-quality goods.

Maybe I'm wrong .. but I do believe the very-first Indy Pace Car was a Stoddard.
The company started out with their farm-equipment venture.

Here are some catalog cuts that were on e-b maybe a month ago ............
























==============================
==============================


----------



## Blackout (Nov 22, 2014)

Sox-n-Bix said:


> View attachment 181214




So cool would give my left...... well you know for that one


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 22, 2014)

*Tiger ......*














*Very possible both of these badges are on a fully-restored Cygnet .. at The American Bicycle Museum in New Bremen, OH.*

*In case anyone is wonderin' ... I had nothing to do with the screws selected to affix the left-badge to the machine.

....... patric*



==============================
==============================


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 22, 2014)

*First Indy Pace Car --- 1911 Stoddard-Dayton*
















============================
============================


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Nov 22, 2014)

catfish said:


> Patric,   I thought you had this badge. I know I have seen it before.   Catfish





Catfish, I got this badge/bike at Copake in 1999, you probably saw it there. It is a 1898 model, thanks for posting the catalog,Patric.

-M


----------



## oldy57 (Nov 22, 2014)

Very early CCM Rambler, 1903-1905


----------



## bike (Nov 22, 2014)

*heh heh*

Tiger Wood...
View attachment 181250
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=181250&d=1416695539


----------



## kunzog (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## kunzog (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## onecatahula (Nov 23, 2014)

Just picked up this VICTOR badge.

Believed to be early Schwinn (teens?).
Looks like the same deep etching, shape and enamel coloring as Kim's LIBERTY badge (below, right).
Hat tip to aasmitty757 for permission to glimpse into his deep collection ! !


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 24, 2014)

onecatahula said:


> Just picked up this VICTOR badge.
> 
> Believed to be early Schwinn (teens?).
> Looks like the same deep etching, shape and enamel coloring as Kim's LIBERTY badge (below, right).
> Hat tip to aasmitty757 for permission to glimpse into his deep collection !






*onecatahula ... your particular VICTOR badge is a Davis ... made to go on a teen's-era
Davis-bicycle sold by Sear's.   It was made by die-stamping, in the same manner as 
aasmitty757's (Kim's) Schwinn Liberty badge .. shown above in your post ... to the right 
of an acid-etched Schwinn Liberty.  The unusual perimeter-shape (c'mon, now ... dat is a 
very-unusual shape) is seen once-again in this Louisville Cycle, Famous badge ... which 
is made via acid-etching.*

Very-choice badge - your _Victor ........._

........ patric

post script ... Thanks for the Head's Up re: this thread, Paul G. (CABE member _bike_).







================================
================================


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

Patric,   Thanks for posting the info. I was trying to find a copy of the Sears catalog page that shows the Victor badge, but couldn't. I know I've seen it.

  Catfish




hoofhearted said:


> *onecatahula ... your particular VICTOR badge is a Davis ... made to go on a teen's-era
> Davis-bicycle sold by Sear's.   It was made by die-stamping, in the same manner as
> aasmitty757's (Kim's) Schwinn Liberty badge .. shown above in your post ... to the right
> of an acid-etched Schwinn Liberty.  The unusual perimeter-shape (c'mon, now ... dat is a
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *onecatahula ... your particular VICTOR badge is a Davis ... made to go on a teen's-era
> Davis-bicycle sold by Sear's.   It was made by die-stamping, in the same manner as
> aasmitty757's (Kim's) Schwinn Liberty badge .. shown above in your post ... to the right
> of an acid-etched Schwinn Liberty.  The unusual perimeter-shape (c'mon, now ... dat is a
> ...


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 24, 2014)

1919 Victor


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 24, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> That's like reeling in what was thought to be a Trout, only to find out it's just a Catfish.
> Haha!
> Just kidding guys, sorry Ed, I couldn't resist.
> Awesome badge, Pete.
> Maybe you can trade it to one of these guys for an unusual Schwinn badge.




OK Marty,
I'll trade for your Schwinn Lady badge :-D

ps: thanks for the info Patric and Ed and Ivo !

pps: funny how Schwinn (or Chicago Cycle) just adopted that exact (odd) shape for the Liberty. Any ideas?


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

onecatahula said:


> OK Marty,
> 
> ps: thanks for the info Patric and Ed . . love to see the catalog page if you find it !
> 
> ...


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2014)

*Thats no lady...*



onecatahula said:


> OK Marty,
> I'll trade for your Schwinn Lady badge :-D
> 
> [...]




she _WILL.............._


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> 1919 Victor




Cool!   But I know there is a catalog that shows 5 Sears bikes in a row, and it has a blow up of each badge next to each bike. Chief, Victor, Tiger, Master, Perless. It's a realy cool catalog.


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

bike said:


> ..............




Rim shot!


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 24, 2014)

catfish said:


> Cool!   But I know there is a catalog that shows 5 Sears bikes in a row, and it has a blow up of each badge next to each bike. Chief, Victor, Tiger, Master, Perless. It's a realy cool catalog.




I sorta remember that too?. I'm sure of a page that has 3 bikes, 1918 I believe.  Gotta dig for it a bit.


----------



## walter branche (Nov 24, 2014)

*a friend made this*

overman wheel co. , highwheel bicycle badge ,   sterling silver


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> I sorta remember that too?. I'm sure of a page that has 3 bikes, 1918 I believe.  Gotta dig for it a bit.




There is that one, but there is another with more bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2014)

bike said:


> ..............




Hey now,
I think that might be Ignaz's mother you're talking about.


----------



## mike j (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe a little lame at this point, but still my favorite.


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

mike j said:


> Maybe a little lame at this point, but still my favorite.




Not lame at all. I love this badge. I think it's very under rated.


----------



## cl222 (Nov 24, 2014)

then8j said:


> I love this one...... I would also love the 1800's bike it came on
> 
> 
> View attachment 180432




The sears master was built in the teens not the 1890s but i've seen that custom phantom around here and its cool. The badge and the light look good on it.

My coolest badge.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 25, 2014)

anyone have one of these? I've always wanted one but they're too expensive.


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 25, 2014)

*1916 excelsior Arnold schwinn truss bar bike*





 did know what is was until Patric set me straight


----------



## bricycle (Nov 25, 2014)

mike j said:


> Maybe a little lame at this point, but still my favorite.




not lame at all, just kool!


----------



## sam (Nov 25, 2014)

My coolest "ART DECO" badge


----------



## sam (Nov 25, 2014)

cl222 said:


> The sears master was built in the teens not the 1890s but i've seen that custom phantom around here and its cool. The badge and the light look good on it.
> 
> My coolest badge.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

sam said:


>




Very cool.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Nos Iver Johnson*

Nos Iver Johnson with original shipping envelope and backing...


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2015)

Nothing that hasn't been seen before, but these are some of my favorite Schwinn badges.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2015)

-------------------------


----------



## okozzy (Jan 31, 2015)

The Windsor I like it because of how ornate it is, the second one; well... I just slapped on one of my mountain bikes cuz I felt like it


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 31, 2015)

TOC Hackett Hardware out of St. Paul, MN
What's really cool is this is a cloisonné (melted then polished glass) for the red, white, and blue, it's about 1/8" thick and has really deep relief.  It is very heavy.  The red is really transparent and gives it a different look.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2015)

IMHO. This is the coolest Schwinn badge of them all.
For better or worse, depending on your perspective, no other badge symbolizes Manifest Destiny and the American Century the way this badge does.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2015)

tommydale1950 said:


> Nos Iver Johnson with original shipping envelope and backing...




That's very cool!


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2015)

Any other cool badges out there? There has to be! Let's see them.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 21, 2015)

*Badges*

WHAT'S THAT LINE FROM the movie SIERRA MADRE???


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 21, 2015)

*Speedwell*

Speedwell Buffalo NY....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 21, 2015)

1896 Eclipse Roadster Special Racer


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Jul 24, 2015)

*Coolest Headbadge*

Joe's 50 year Chicago Flyer. The bike is still attached to it.


----------



## catfish (Jul 25, 2015)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Joe's 50 year Chicago Flyer. The bike is still attached to it.




Very cool. I love these "Joe's" badges.


----------



## onecatahula (Jul 26, 2015)

Here are some recent favorites.
(many thanks to Catfish, Ed Boros, Paul G, Ohdeebee, etc.)


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Jul 28, 2015)

I love this thread!


----------



## catfish (Jul 29, 2015)

onecatahula said:


> Here are some recent favorites.
> (many thanks to Catfish, Ed Boros, Paul G, Ohdeebee, etc.)





Some very cool stuff!  I'm glad I could help.   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Jul 29, 2015)

Sox-n-Bix said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> View attachment 228061




This is a great badge!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 29, 2015)

*I like this one...*

Howletts fox Richmond va. Badge on my shelby frame. Still have to get the brasso after this one.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 29, 2015)

Am I reading "I WILL" on the figure?  
This is the most impressive badge or Schwinn item I have seen in a long time!  I was thinking how much i would be willing to pay for this and the number got scary!


----------



## TheSaint (Jul 29, 2015)

My current fav badge and bike.


----------



## catfish (Jul 29, 2015)

That's a very cool badge. One of my favs too.


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 29, 2015)

Here's one of favorites-


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 29, 2015)

that surly is a toot.....


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 29, 2015)

*whats is the coolest head badge you own*

here is some ccm badges that i like


----------



## TheSaint (Jul 29, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> Here's one of favorites-
> 
> View attachment 228142




Beautiful badge!
Can you imagine carving this badge by hand
to make the master for production. 

Can anyone enlighten us more square members of the CABE on how these strong relief badges were created?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 29, 2015)

Before Rowletts of Richmond, VA badged their bicycles Fox, preceding was the Bird Badge from the 20's.
This is the only one I have ever seen or found and local history...so for me, that's cool.
Chris


----------



## dboi4u (Jul 30, 2015)

Here are some I own and didn't see no one post these on the thread so here we go












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raidingclosets (Aug 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Aug 2, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> Here's one of favorites-
> 
> View attachment 228142




Very nice!


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 2, 2015)

Pinky's Bike Shop...


----------



## kos22us (Aug 2, 2015)

*yost falcon badge*

this company has a similar badge only its twice as big & twice as cool, but thought this one was pretty nice also


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 5, 2015)

Cool, cause its gritty.


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Cool, cause its gritty.




Also cool because it is real.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 5, 2015)

catfish said:


> Also cool because it is real.




Hey have Xavier make you a "Catfish" badge. He made a Dundee badge for me...turned out real nice....plus a few others.


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Hey have Xavier make you a "Catfish" badge. He made a Dundee badge for me...turned out real nice....plus a few others.




I've got something in the works.... Not sure who I will have make it yet.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 5, 2015)

catfish said:


> Also cool because it is real.



My coolest loose badge. Still flat, I don't think its ever been mounted.


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Bluebird


----------



## jkent (Dec 5, 2015)

This is not only my favorite but my most cherished.


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 9, 2015)

Love the Olympic badge

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 256883
> 
> View attachment 256884




...he was a "shy psycho".....


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 9, 2015)

*Ad courtesy of CABEr - barracuda.*


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 29, 2016)

*


 
 ^^^   As received from previous owner.   ^^^






 

*
 *^^^    After initial cleaning using soft, handsoap with an old, soft toothbrush.   ^^^  *
*










 


^^^   Final cleaning using a ''pink pearl'' eraser, on the high areas.   ^^^ Cleared with KRYLON  MATTE.


 Badge is circa Spring 1918 until November 11, 1918.



*


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 30, 2017)

*1909-1913 .. New Era Motorcycle .. Dayton, Ohio*
*


 *


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Have no clue what this went to and have been unable to find any info. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 31, 2017)

It's hard to say what badge is the coolest, but here's the latest coolest badges I bought.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 31, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *View attachment 354781
> ^^^   As received from previous owner.   ^^^
> 
> 
> ...



I like how you added Pats name to the Dayton badge photos!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 31, 2017)

tis me koo-est  badge....


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 31, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *1909-1913 .. New Era Motorcycle .. Dayton, Ohio
> 
> View attachment 652300 *



Your badge collection is second to none Patric.  So awesome!  Thank you for sharing. 

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## burrolalb (Jul 31, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Miami star.
> 
> Nick.
> 
> View attachment 580832



Did you form the curve or that's a original badge 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 4, 2017)

Not so rare, but  like it, nice patina.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 4, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Not so rare, but  like it, nice patina.View attachment 655193



Beautiful! I love it! Barry


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 11, 2017)

Here's a badge that I would like to own...I'm not sure where the picture came from, but this thing has some killer detail.


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2017)

sm2501 said:


> Here's a badge that I would like to own...I'm not sure where the picture came from, but this thing has some killer detail.
> 
> View attachment 707252




I'd like to own it too..... But the guy who has it wont let it go just yet.....


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 11, 2017)

.

*My all-time fave Schwinn badge ... balloon-era .......*

*


 *


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 11, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> .
> 
> *My all-time fave Schwinn badge ... balloon-era .......*
> 
> ...



I love those ones too, check these out.



Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## sarmis (Nov 11, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> .
> 
> *My all-time fave Schwinn badge ... balloon-era .......*
> 
> ...




I love the Schwinn Flyer

Still looking for one.


----------



## sarmis (Nov 11, 2017)

My recent favorites


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 11, 2017)

Here are a couple Schwinn badges I bought lately.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 12, 2017)

This is my favorite badge I own.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2017)

sarmis said:


> My recent favorites
> View attachment 707555
> View attachment 707556



Howdy! Have you seen the Top Notch badge on a bike? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2017)

Here's a few I like!




 

 

 

 



Hello Guys! I'm looking for Bicycle Badges Cash $$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or 
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry
I'm always looking for any cool Badges that catch my eye.


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Here's a few I like!
> View attachment 716247View attachment 716249 View attachment 716250 View attachment 716251 View attachment 716252
> 
> .




That's cute.


----------



## sarmis (Nov 28, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Here's a few I like!
> View attachment 716247View attachment 716249 View attachment 716250 View attachment 716251 View attachment 716252
> 
> 
> ...




Are those yours Barry or someone else’s ? Wow, nice !


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2017)

sarmis said:


> Are those yours Barry or someone else’s ? Wow, nice !



Yes, all the badges are mine.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## bike (Dec 1, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *Tiger ......*
> 
> View attachment 181250View attachment 181251View attachment 181252View attachment 181253
> 
> ...



Good god look at those screws!

I need a cygnet headbadge $$$paid thanks


----------



## bike (Dec 1, 2017)

Should be on a Swinn...


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm saying the only one known? Can't find another in my searches.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 1, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 256899View attachment 256900View attachment 256901View attachment 256902View attachment 256903View attachment 256904View attachment 256905View attachment 256906View attachment 256907 *Ad courtesy of CABEr - barracuda. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 7, 2017)

I like this one a lot. I called them one time and they are still in business. I think they said they were the biggest motorcycle dealer in the south.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 1, 2019)

Here is one of my favorites: 19th century sterling silver, made by New York jeweler Arthur R Geoffrey between 1896-1899.   Geoffrey made these in five different patterns; they often get mistaken in the fine silver collecting field as napkin rings, parasol or cane adornments, or scarf rings.  This one appears to be NOS as it has never been custom engraved.


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 1, 2019)

Found in an old girl friends purse Cameo badge


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 1, 2019)

catfish said:


> It's hard for me to pick just one.... So I'll just say it's one of the ones in this case....






Wao......jijijijiji


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 1, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Hey now,
> I think that might be Ignaz's mother you're talking about.



We should be posting photos of the best looking lady we ever slept with instead of badges ........ my gf cannt believe when we all get together that a bunch of men are talking about bicycle  head badges ...... she said most men are just talking about their head ..... Iganez mother i am not sure i could wake up to in the morning!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## redline1968 (Mar 1, 2019)

Probably less chinook badges than HD badges around.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 1, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 956947
> 
> View attachment 956948
> Probably less chinook badges than HD badges around.



Did Keenan ever sell Schwinn? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 1, 2019)

Our own Hardware and Hall hardware had over 500 stores. These are the two badges they used.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 1, 2019)

Any of you badge freaks know who the craftsman/artists were that designed these very cool badges?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 1, 2019)

I have never seen one... no idea..anything is possible


barnyguey said:


> Did Keenan ever sell Schwinn? Thanks, Barry


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 2, 2019)

scrubbinrims said:


> Before Rowletts of Richmond, VA badged their bicycles Fox, preceding was the Bird Badge from the 20's.
> This is the only one I have ever seen or found and local history...so for me, that's cool.
> Chris
> View attachment 228239
> ...



A bird in the  hand....


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 2, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> A bird in the  hand....


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 2, 2019)

Yea, but HIS is worth 2 in a bike...er BUSH


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 7, 2019)

*This Davis Flyer badge used to be my girl.
Then she moved to Texas.*

*But wait ... there's more ... that Davis Flyer
badge is a Huffman product.  This one is a 
dead-on original  NOS*

*And have you seen this one ?   No way that's 
a product of Huffman.*

*The Shelby Flyer ...... ?*

*


*


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 14, 2019)

A fellow Cabe member sold me this beauty. Thanks Chris!


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 14, 2019)

Maybe not the coolest, but it is a head badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 14, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Maybe not the coolest, but it is a head badge.View attachment 964439



Very cool badge. All of them are the coolest to me. I fall in love with different ones all the time.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 15, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 956962



I love those badges!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 15, 2019)

T


sarmis said:


> My recent favorites
> View attachment 707555
> View attachment 707556



Very cool Mexico Euzkadi Badge!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 20, 2020)

My most recent favorite badge. Ha Ha Ha





Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Buy the book "The Many Faces of Schwinn"


----------



## bike (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 20, 2020)

*


*


----------



## rustyjones (Feb 20, 2020)

For the troll that likes to roll...


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 20, 2020)

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD (Feb 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2020)

These two relics are the latest additions to the Arnold Schwinn & Co. headbadge collection.


----------



## sarmisluters (Feb 22, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> These two relics are the latest additions to the Arnold Schwinn & Co. headbadge collection.View attachment 1144435
> View attachment 1144436




Sweet Lion [emoji881] Marty !
Now you need a Lions “Race at the Beach” Drag strip T Shirt !


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 23, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> These two relics are the latest additions to the Arnold Schwinn & Co. headbadge collection.View attachment 1144435
> View attachment 1144436



NICE, Beautiful badges! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 28, 2020)

Latest favorites. 
Thanks Peter!












Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Buy the book "The Many Faces of Schwinn"


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2020)

Great Scot!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613

Home 1-208-687-5319


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 26, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Great Scot!




Yes...I like to think so...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrustRust (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## sm2501 (Jul 25, 2020)

Here are a few unusual ones that I recently acquired. 










All 2-3/16” badge hole centers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prbowden (Jul 28, 2020)

Rare Badges


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2020)

I've been searching for four years trying to find a bicycle with this badge. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 9, 2021)

This one is in the mail. It's the latest coolest badge I have. I'll do a better job of cleaning up the background when I get it and take a picture of my own. It'll look good with the nos copy I have Paul Genero sold me. Thank you Paul.







Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613

Home 1-208-687-5319


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## 10~18kustoms (May 10, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1642033



What years do you think this badge was used. It's one of my favorite Schwinn badges.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2022)

catfish said:


> What years do you think this badge was used. It's one of my favorite Schwinn badges.



I assume they were somewhat concurrent with the Planes/Trains badge.
My guess is late 40’s.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## drglinski (Jun 9, 2022)

catfish said:


> So what is the coolest headbadge you onw, or have seen? Photos?









Probably this one, but it annoys me that it's just plastic and glued on.


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## sm2501 (Jun 9, 2022)

Here’s probably my favorite.  Came from my badge mentor @hoofhearted some years ago at a gathering at Paul Genaro’s house in NY. Thanks Pat!

BTW, Hans Johnsen Co is still in business in Dallas. They sold Miami built bikes back in the day.


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## The classic roll (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 9, 2022)

This one is pretty unique.


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 9, 2022)

1923 Schwinn built Rex


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 9, 2022)

1942...  I think this is by far the coolest badge I have ever had. 🙂


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 10, 2022)

1946 Schwinn DX


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 10, 2022)

My latest "coolest" badge. I think I'd have a hard time picking just one.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## rustyjones (Jun 10, 2022)

One of my newer favorites...


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 10, 2022)

rustyjones said:


> One of my newer favorites...
> 
> View attachment 1643651



Have you ever seen one on an a actual bike? I’ve seen a few over the years but never on a bicycle.  They are always in excellent shape like they have never been used. There is one in the Pontiac Oakland Museum in Pontiac Illinois. The Curator would love to find a bike or at least get a picture.


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## rustyjones (Jun 10, 2022)

Dan Shabel said:


> Have you ever seen one on an a actual bike? I’ve seen a few over the years but never on a bicycle.  They are always in excellent shape like they have never been used. There is one in the Pontiac Oakland Museum in Pontiac Illinois. The Curator would love to find a bike or at least get a picture.



Can't say that I have


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 13, 2022)

I don't "collect" head badges in general, but I have collected a few for different reasons. Mostly because they strike me as unusual or cool in some way. I almost have enough to make a shadow box to fill for the wall.

A Schwinn "ALL AMERICAN" head badge, a badge without a bike.
And 
The Galloway is from an early Iowa Farm Implement maker that had Davis badge a few bikes for sale. I rub it every now and then in hopes of bringing one out of the woodwork to me.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 13, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> I don't "collect" head badges in general, but I have collected a few for different reasons. Mostly because they strike me as unusual or cool in some way. I almost have enough to make a shadow box to fill for the wall.
> 
> A Schwinn "ALL AMERICAN" head badge, a badge without a bike.
> And
> ...



Nice looking badges


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 13, 2022)

Love these ornate Shelby badges, especially with Patina. 
I think I'm having seller's remorse over the fender badge version I just sold. Lol


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2022)

barneyguey said:


> View attachment 1648661



Nice


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 19, 2022)

catfish said:


> Nice



Thank you sir!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 9, 2022)

Not a headbadge but still a cool bicycle badge.  Cycling West was a late 1900-into the 20th century bicycle trade publication.


----------



## kreika (Oct 9, 2022)

Perhaps the largest head badge of all? 😜


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Oct 9, 2022)

My favorite badges are attached to bikes still...










not really a badge per se, but cool & YETI!





Proud Tribe Member


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 24, 2022)

This one is still on the bike. I took it off long enough for a photo.




Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com


----------



## mrg (Oct 24, 2022)

Just one of the great Similar looking CWC badges!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 28, 2022)

The latest badge I think is cool. I've wanted one for a long time.


----------



## tryder (Oct 28, 2022)

Very cool.
I just got home after a late evening and found this in my mailbox:





Thanks to  The Cabe!


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2022)

Common as dirt, but I still like this one anyway.


----------



## Che (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 29, 2022)

This is my favorite!


----------



## Che (Nov 29, 2022)

Any idea how to get the proper curve on that Bad M-F I have one and scared to mess with it


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 29, 2022)

Che said:


> Any idea how to get the proper curve on that Bad M-F I have one and scared to mess with it



Honestly I was thinking about using a piece of plastic pipe cut in half long ways and putting the badge in between the two half’s and using my vise to press them together


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 29, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> This is my favorite!
> 
> View attachment 1742028



How do I get one???


----------



## Che (Nov 29, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Honestly I was thinking about using a piece of plastic pipe cut in half long ways and putting the badge in between the two half’s and using my vise to press them together



OK good idea 
Try it out and let’s see how it comes out


----------



## Che (Nov 29, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1742038



On this thread page 21 post #201 Sadly RIP to the original Poster


----------



## Che (Nov 29, 2022)

Che said:


> OK good idea
> Try it out and let’s see how it comes out



Also on page 21 post #202 the Smaller Oval on installed


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2022)

Che said:


> On this thread page 21 post #201 Sadly RIP to the original Poster



I own it now.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 29, 2022)

My favs.


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 1, 2022)

It's a Suzuki headbadge, still trying to translate the other text and determine what motorbike it could of came off of but for sure my favorite.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 1, 2022)

Only one of these I've seen so far. I'm hoping to find a better example. I like the uncommon ones.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 2, 2022)

It literally has my name on it.


----------



## sworley (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 2, 2022)

Thanks @BFGforme !


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Gerrit (Dec 10, 2022)

This one of my favorite headbadges , the name is ,,Oranje Nassau,, that is the name of the Dutch Royal family.
The name of the factory is Zuid Hollandsche Rijwielfabriek = South of the Netherlands  bicyclefactory.
Owner of the factory is A.F.H van der Stok , the city of Leiden .
The badge is from around 1900


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 12, 2022)

This badge is a favorite:


----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## IngoMike (Dec 12, 2022)

Just picked up this one.....my new favorite.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 12, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> Just picked up this one.....my new favorite.
> View attachment 1749996



Let’s see the whole bike please!?


----------



## OldJunker69 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## IngoMike (Dec 12, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Let’s see the whole bike please!?



I will post it up somewhere else.....


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 12, 2022)

Not rare, but I just love this badge. Looks so right.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 12, 2022)

One of my personal favorites. Clean Art Deco design and the wing’s extended past the edges…just cool!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 12, 2022)

Not mine, but I sure like it. I don't know who owns it. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 12, 2022)

Another one I love that I don't own.


----------



## rustyjones (Dec 14, 2022)

Two of my favs...


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Joaquin Suave (Dec 20, 2022)

Of course I am a little bias! 😀


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 22, 2022)

My latest coolest badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 23, 2022)

This one popped up on ebay today. I love it!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## prewarmachine (Dec 26, 2022)

This is one of my favorites. Hopefully going on a build soon.


----------



## mrg (Dec 26, 2022)

prewarmachine said:


> This is one of my favorites. Hopefully going on a build soon.
> 
> View attachment 1758229



What brand bike did that badge come on?


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 26, 2022)

I like this one 'cause it is so goofy


----------



## prewarmachine (Dec 27, 2022)

The Pansy has 2 3/16" hole spacing. I think this was on a 30s Schwinn.


----------

